# Glass Coating for Rear Screen



## dt-spd (May 19, 2016)

Hi all, I have a saloon car without a rear wiper. When it rains the water just sits on the rear screen impacting visability. I have gtechniq g5 on it but the water doesnt seem to bead off, maybe due to the shallow angle of the rear screen, it just seems to linger. When rain is v heavy it does bead nicely.

Can anyone recommend a product that will cause light rain to bead off and therefore keep the screen clear.

I've added a pic, even driving the rain stays as in the pic, hope that makes sense.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I can't recommend a product that does what you're asking as all the glass sealants I've tried do the same as what you're experiencing. The problem is you don't have the force of the wind pushing the water off like you do on the front screen and side windows. If I'm leaving my house I have to reverse out of my space which is on a slope so when I stop all the water on the roof slides off down the rear screen and takes most of the water off the glass but any other time it just sits on the rear screen.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I have the same problem (bmw e92). I’ve got Nanolex ultra on there and there isn’t enough turbulence to shift water at low speed. 

My solution has been to use a spray wax, specifically Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax. I find the beads are a lot smaller, so visibility is better. It works perfectly as a glass sealant, just doesn’t last longer than 2-3 weeks, but I apply after every wash. Up to motorway speeds and it’s just as good as any glass sealant. 

Try some other products you have, I wouldn’t buy something specific just for the rear screen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dt-spd (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for replies, sounds like I am not alone in having this issue.

I will try some wax on the rear screen, see how it performs


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

You can use a wax-like collinite wax 476 or sealants like car pro hydro or another less expensive way to seal the glass is using something like Carlack glass finish, or like what tosh has suggested a spray wax.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

The other thing is to make sure the roof of the car is well coated with something that beads well. That way the water on the roof will flow backwards onto the screen and help to clear it.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi 
Quick and easy options are things like BSD, C2v3, Carplan super gloss, dedicated spray glass sealants etc., Next level are things like glass sealants, the more hydrophobic as possible, I find GT's EXo good on glass (not windscreen!) .
Give the glass a v.good clean/polish before application mind.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Buy a car with rear wiper


----------



## dt-spd (May 19, 2016)

Put some Swissvax shield on the rear screen and water now running off lovely


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A glass sealant that performs at low speeds would be the best option - this is what is on my wife's CLK rear screen and works well.

Gtechniq G5 would be my recommendation.

cheers

Chris


----------



## dt-spd (May 19, 2016)

Summit Detailing said:


> A glass sealant that performs at low speeds would be the best option - this is what is on my wife's CLK rear screen and works well.
> 
> Gtechniq G5 would be my recommendation.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it has G5 on it already but it doesn't bead off unless there is heavy rain. Even when moving it doesn't bead as there is very little airflow over the rear screen and it is a very shallow angle. G5 is also on the side windows and with the steeper angle it beads off very nicely.

The wax method seems to be working well so far, some light rain today and the beading and run off is much better.


----------



## Thrash (May 16, 2015)

I'm having this issue myself - I got some RainX cleaner and repellent hoping that would do the trick but doesn't seem to make a blind bit of difference.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got h2go on my passat rear screen and I have the same issues, as mentioned earlier though I have got colly 845 on the paintwork and once I get up to speed the water moves off the roof and clears the rear screen 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Using something like barkeepers friend to clean the glass first will help coatings adhere better - no point just spraying products on to then be disappointed.

C2V3 works well when applied to clean glass and has a little more dirt repelency than a wax coating.

Sonax BSD used as a drying aid also works well on glass, and is an easy addition to your regular wash regime.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Carlack Glass finish is what I use and rate, prep with Barkeeper's Friend as mentioned and apply two coats, it'll self clear nicely :thumb:


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

You might be better off trying no waxes or sealants at all. The water will sit on the surface, but won't sit in beading form, so you should still be able to see through the surface water.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

BradleyW said:


> You might be better off trying no waxes or sealants at all. The water will sit on the surface, but won't sit in beading form, so you should still be able to see through the surface water.


Just what I thought.
Something like Angelwax Vision Cleaner will strip the glass nicely.
Water may form like a flat sheet of water instead of beads.
Depends on the glass and how clean you can get it though.

Nice to hear the Swissvax is working better for you ! :thumb:


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

best results Ive had are using hot water and fairy then apply 2 coats of G5. Let 1st coat dry for an hour or so Still not perfect clearing especially around town 30/40mph


----------



## PoweredbyJenga (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi Summit, he is already using G5 on it. I found that G5 is one of the better sealants on car glass. Its not as durable as G1 but its better performing. 
Try using soft99 fusso car was/sealant. It has the best water hydrophobicity i have ever seen. Fk1000p is also another one that works well on glass. 
Apart from that, try parking on a slope if you can.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

You will not get water running off your back screen, as stated before No wind forcing it out of the way. I use a drying blade before I set off. I should add I only ever use it ON MY Windows, never on the Paint


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

youngwangie said:


> You will not get water running off your back screen, as stated before No wind forcing it out of the way. I use a drying blade before I set off. I should add I only ever use it ON MY Windows, never on the Paint


I have a spare wiper blade in the boot.. quick sweep before I set off. The rear screen is coated with a sealant so comes up pretty dry.


----------

